# Big Bass tournament at Milton on Saturday



## tourneyguy (Apr 13, 2009)

Just a reminder that the Portage Lakes Bass Masters will be holding a "Big Bass" tournament on Lake Milton this Saturday, 6/13. $50 per boat; tournament hours 6am - 2pm; launching from Pointview ramp; no late fees to enter day of event; 1 bass limit :B. Hope to see you there, and good luck!!!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

My partner just called and asked me to fish so we will see ya there. Sounds fun 1 big bite for fame and fortune.

Mark


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

My son and I were planning to fish this but my family planned a huge get together and we were over ruled.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

ncraft150 said:


> My son and I were planning to fish this but my family planned a huge get together and we were over ruled.


Happens to those who have their priorities straight!!! lol
What a great chance to fish with your wife, girlfriend, child, neice, nephew, friend or anyone you usually don't fish with. With a 1 bass limit you don't have to be the best team out there. Should be a good time. Can't wait!
for a flyer or additional information:
www.portagelakesbassmasters.4t.com
click on top heading then click on red x


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

anyone know what happened ? big fish?


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

5lb 8 oz was the winner think. We fished and had a great time well run event a whole diffrent mind set when your fishing for just one bite. 


Mark


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

who won how many boats?


----------



## tourneyguy (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply, but was out of town. 33 boats competed in the Portage Lakes Bass Masters big bass event on Lake Milton, and the top 4 were as follows:

1st place - O'Farrell/Bush - 5.83 lb smallie
2nd place - Partee/Blackert - 3.67 lb
3rd place - Nelson/Ramsk - 3.24 lb
4th place - Ware/Cottrell - 3.05 lb


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow, thats a pig of a smallie!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

There are definitely some big smallies in that lake.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

saw the fish, it was a nice one.looked a little light for the length


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah 5.8lbs is pretty light you're right haha. tell pops congrads again


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok were wer the s\mallies? on some obscure rock piles or just a really nice lucky tube bite on a high spot? . No luck catching smallies yet ......but may be we might get lucky.

thanks


----------

